# Good/Bad deal?



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

Happy new years everyone. I just wanted you all to tell me what you think of this deal. Its a '85 5sp Turbo Z31, Digital dash, Leather, Aftermarket CD, with 180K mi. The guy is asking $1499. I have no clue how it runs or in what condition it is in. The dealer/shark says it has a great exterior but the interior is "rough" and it idles "rough". This makes me nervous. I figure as long as it runs and the body and interior is nice, if i can make it home with it ill be happy. Is this a decent deal or am i just jumping in on a bad deal becuase im not patient enough?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Xorti7 said:


> Happy new years everyone. I just wanted you all to tell me what you think of this deal. Its a '85 5sp Turbo Z31, Digital dash, Leather, Aftermarket CD, with 180K mi. The guy is asking $1499. I have no clue how it runs or in what condition it is in. The dealer/shark says it has a great exterior but the interior is "rough" and it idles "rough". This makes me nervous. I figure as long as it runs and the body and interior is nice, if i can make it home with it ill be happy. Is this a decent deal or am i just jumping in on a bad deal becuase im not patient enough?


WEll the dealer has to make it pass emissions or whatever you guys have there (safety inspections?) before it is sold to you, which means they fix it til it passes emissions. Idling a bit rough, could be just about anything from a worn cam to a broken plug wire. $1400 isn't a bad deal, but from a dealer just be aware that you get less than you pay for.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> WEll the dealer has to make it pass emissions or whatever you guys have there (safety inspections?) before it is sold to you, which means they fix it til it passes emissions. Idling a bit rough, could be just about anything from a worn cam to a broken plug wire. $1400 isn't a bad deal, but from a dealer just be aware that you get less than you pay for.


Not always true. Dealers get cars at a much lower price than anyone else (especially older cars) and Z31s are not looked upon as incredibly desirable cars. Most likely that car was a trade in that the dealer paid $700 for. Z31's at small dealerships are usually quite a find. I've got a friend who picked up an 89 turbo (yes, an 89) for $3k in fantastic shape. On ebay, that would have fetched at least 5K.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Marc Z31 said:


> Not always true. Dealers get cars at a much lower price than anyone else (especially older cars) and Z31s are not looked upon as incredibly desirable cars. Most likely that car was a trade in that the dealer paid $700 for. Z31's at small dealerships are usually quite a find. I've got a friend who picked up an 89 turbo (yes, an 89) for $3k in fantastic shape. On ebay, that would have fetched at least 5K.


 Mine was $3500, and in pretty bad shape. From a very small dealership. Sometimes you get good deals, sometimes you get ripped off. Everyone has different experiences.


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

*oil pressure*

what is a good oil pressure for a 88 turbo z31. becuase the one im about to buy only shows aroun 10.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Xorti7 said:


> what is a good oil pressure for a 88 turbo z31. becuase the one im about to buy only shows aroun 10.


 That really depends on the oil weight. Idle oil pressure is almost always low on turbo cars, it's more important what it shows under load in the mid range. 10-11 psi is pretty typical at warm idle with fairly thin oil in an older car.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

The stock oil pressure gauge is generally not very accurate. The sending units fail often.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> The stock oil pressure gauge is generally not very accurate. The sending units fail often.


 And are slow to react anyway, at least the guage is. The whole dash is, one reason I rather despise the digital dash cars. The speedometer on mine jumps in clumps of 3 and 4 , even under normal acceleration.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> And are slow to react anyway, at least the guage is. The whole dash is, one reason I rather despise the digital dash cars. The speedometer on mine jumps in clumps of 3 and 4 , even under normal acceleration.


Same here. But mine under 45 MPH jumps big time. We're talking 10+. Over 45 it's steady.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Mine jumps alot. I can't wait to see what it looks like soon...


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

haha , no digital dash here. digital dash looks cool though , you get that night rider look lol.


----------

